# [SOLVED] Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working



## Guardian78

I have just received a Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000, however I plug in the USB and put fresh batteries in the mouse and the mouse lights up like it should but I cannot move or click anything. I tried turning the mouse on and off and also there is no connect button on either the mouse or the USB. I figured this means it is Bluetooth, however there is no Bluetooth symbol on either one of the items. I tried installing the latest x64 bit version of intellipoint and yet still the mouse does not work. Any help would be grateful.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

Hi Guardian and welcome to TSF :wave:

I know it sounds a bit daft, but have you trued plugging the USB-bit into a different USB-socket?

When Mrs WereBo 'borrowed' my MS-5000 mouse, some months ago, for her laptop, she had 1 socket that just wouldn't play nicely. It worked fine for anything else including her Logitech mouse, but not the MS one.


----------



## Guardian78

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

Yeah I gave that a try. Tried all the 7 USB ports on my computer and then tried it on 2 other computers. Still nothing. Its like its not connecting to the USB or something, I don't understand why it doesn't have a connect button or atleast a light like most USB mice.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

It works similar to Bluetooth, but each pair has a dedicated frequency. Usually either pressing the tiny switch where the 'dongle' lives when not in use, or re-plugging the dongle into a USB socket connects/resets it.

Unfortunately, because the units are 'paired', you can't try a different mouse with it. As the mouse lights up as it should, I'd guess the USB-dongle is at fault - As it's new, take/send it back under warranty, they should replace it for you.


----------



## Guardian78

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

So I took the USB thing apart then put it back together put it in and out a few times and one of the times it brought up the device thingy on the toolbar saying it was looking for device drivers but then it listed my mouse name then said could not find drivers.


----------



## dai

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

try reinstalling the drivers again now it has seen the mouse


----------



## Guardian78

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

I go to the product web page (below) to download the newest drivers but they only have it for windows 2000 and windows XP. I have windows 7, but there is no driver download for that in the drop down menu. If I just go with the windows XP one it says cannot recognize operating system (because the driver download is not windows 7). So I just went to the official driver website to download a windows 7 version and still nothing.

Software Downloads: Wireless Mouse 5000


----------



## dai

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

the drivers are probably included in windows 7

it should be listed in devices and printers if it is not try adding new device


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

You could also try using the MS 'Windows Update', mine auto-updated from Intellipoint Pro v8.1 to 8.2 t'other day.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

*Addendum:*

You could try the Intellipoint v8.2 drivers for Win-7 64-bit from *here* (Fingers crossed :wink - You'll need to select the Win-7 (64 bit only) from the drop-down box.


----------



## Guardian78

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

I tried the search for device, and nothing shows up it just keeps searching. I also tried to revert back to 7.1 of intellipoint and picked my mouse from the list and it still did not work. So, I uninstalled that version and went with WereBo's suggestion installed 8.2 and also did a windows update. Still nothing, when I open intellipoint it says no device detected. I also tried to go into device manager and uninstall all the mouse items in that list so they could be refound, still nothing. I also took it over to someones house that has windows vista instead of 7, still did not work. Also, I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but the green battery light on the top is on whenever I first press the reset button, but then after about a minute the green light goes away. I don't know if it is suppose to stay on or not if it means its connected, can't be the batteries cause I've tried several pairs.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

The light does stay of for some seconds, then goes off to save battery power - If the unit doesn't work on another PC, then there's a fault with it, most likely the USB dongle, if possible send/take it back for replacement.


----------



## Guardian78

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - Not Working*

Went to Best Buy and just bought a $50 Logitech M705 and I LOVE IT!. Thanks for taking the time to help guys, although the microsoft mouse still wont work, but since I bought a new and better one I won't need the help anymore, so this post can be closed/deleted/whatever.


----------



## WereBo

Glad you got it sorted Guardian, you can mark the thread solved from the 'Thread Tools' at the top-right of the page :wink:


----------

